# Chieftan 220w TC, Steam Engine Black, Serpent Back and other Wotofo goodies



## Sir Vape (7/1/16)

We have just received our Wotofo shipment 








​

Stentorian Chieftain 220w TC
Stentorian Steam Engine Black and Silver
Serpent Black Edition 2 Post RBA
Wotofo T-Shirts
Wotofo Caps


http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new

Reactions: Winner 1


----------

